# Yamaha 200hp HPDI skeg repair?



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out Wednesday messed around a little offshore and trolled the beach and then tried the Massachusetts, I was fishing close to the turret and was catching bluefish. I'm still new to fishing and haven't really fished the Massachusetts much. I want to back off the turret to see if anything else was biting, I moved a little north of the turret and was watching the depth finder, I'm seeing structure higher,higher and closer so I look starboard for a second and then I get that "sinking" feeling literally as I'm seeing structure that looks a little to close beneath the boat,when just about the time that you would say "Oh Shit!!!!" trying to get the motor trimmed up - BAM!!!!! the motor skeg comes down on the structure with the passing wave.TWO Questions: 1) Is there any other parts of the Massachusetts that is within striking distance besides the obvious turret and I guess the other part that was 100ft or so northeast of the turret? 2) How can I fix or repair the skeg? Alot of places online sell bolt on skegs replacements but most say that they are not compatible with the 2001 200hp Yamaha HPDI motors. The tip broke offthe skeg and it is bent a little to the port side (I'm not sure if the HPDI's skegs are normally curved to the port side) Here's some pics: (Note: the skeg looked pretty bad when I bought it. I swear!!!!!)


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I would change the oil in the lower unit just to make sure it's not leaking and getting water inside which it probably isn't. I would also check the prop closely to make sure it wasn't damaged too. If no water in the gearcase oil and the prop is O.K. I would consider your damage cosmetic and keep going. I've run with a skeg chipped and bent worse than than with no significant ill effects.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is minor,, you can fix it with a file and a can of paint... and it will look good... also check the lube for water....:usaflag


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Like Kenny said, you can use a file to "blend" the chip. If you are concerned about cosmetics, the skeg can be straightenned and the tip welded, then with some sanding and paint, it will look "pretty" again.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

About the mass. I have always thought that the two structures sticking out of the water were the stacks, being that from the pictures I have seen of the USS Massachusetts, it only had one gun turret of significant height. Anyway, there are two structures that stick out of the water at the mass. From your story, it sounds like you found the other structure. The last time we were out there, it was a little choppy and one of the structures was very hard to see. You could only see it come out of the water on an ocassional swell. The best thing to do is to ride by there on a calm day and mark each structure on your GPS. Sorry to hear about your skeg, but given the situation I think you made out pretty good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i can assure you that the state is not worried about it. they will not address it because that would cost the state money.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck,

I know a couple of people who would love to have a skeg in that good a condition! Then again, they are not overly concerned about it.......and theycan usually still outfish me!

:banghead :banghead :banghead

By the way, my last boat had a Honda... a spray canof motor paint was $25 frickin' dollars!!!!!! Don't know about Yammy (my new motor - yes skeg is scuffed up, and came dinged, which I "fixed" with a file). I figure if I paint it, it'll certainly get scuffed again. IF I decide to paint it, I'll go with as close a color as I can get at a cheapo store. Guess I'm getting less anal!!! I'd rather be fishing than "pimping my ride". Regular maintenance, absolutely, but I'm too old to care about how my boat looks, as long as it gets me there and back. I understand your concern, and you should heed the above advice about checking for water....then go catch some fish!


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

I finally put a skeguard on mine, I was tired of painting and when I put price against painting price it was a good deal. It looks good and haven't had 2 paint in 3yrs.:usaflag


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Mass was one of my certification dives back in 1981. The parts that stick out are the fore and aft turrets that held its big guns. The Mass was an Arizona (yes, of Pearl Harbor fame)class, concrete hullbattleship if you want to see what it looked like before they practice bombed/torpedoed it where she lays. I have seen pictures of the Mass taken just before she was sunk. I just can't remember where I saw them.

It could be worse for your boat/motor. Look back into the Old PFF for a thread about charter boat that gashed the bottom and nearly sank because of the Mass. I make a wide swing around it at night. It scares me to thinkabout cracking my boat or motor open on that concrete.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought for a second there you were posting pictures of my motor!!!:doh

I bottomed out on a reef in Galveston Bay, Texas about a year and a half ago. Fishing a trout tournament, anyway huge swells in the bay.....running about 40 mph back north to the weigh-in. I came off a big swell and hit one of those "what the hell was that" Oyster bars that Texas is so famous for. Did't think much about till I was putting the boat back on the trailer and noticed that I had chipped a little peice of the skeg and it was bent to the port side a litttle bit.

Long story longer, I have not had it fixed and have not suffered any ill effects from it either. I have considered ordering a Blackfin Skeg for it. WWW.blackfinskeg.com It seems to be the easiest to install.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have done the same thing to my skeg. I straighten it out with a pair of vice grips and a hard rubber hammer and did what Kenny suggested. After I filed it and painted it you really can't tell unless you know what to look for or put it up against a non damaged skeg . Do it and you are good to go. As you can see mine was worse then yours and also bent more. Since it is straight I didn't take a :takephoto


----------

